# alligator skin defects



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Every wall & corner looks like this:









What makes this happen? I cant scrape it off. This is in a rental. Could it be from formulation changes over the years? 

In some units it peels off all the way back to raw drywall.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

The paint was probably sprayed too thick or applied before the previous coat was dry.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

anything i can do to stop peeling?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have used this product 2 times and seems to work.

Peel Stop® Clear Binding Primer

http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/zinsser/primer-sealers/peel-stop-clear-binding-primer/


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

man, it peeled as expected today...half a wall i had to skim w/mudd. Should had this unit done in 1 day. 

I'll look into using that peelstop.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

driftweed said:


> man, it peeled as expected today...half a wall i had to skim w/mudd. Should had this unit done in 1 day.
> 
> I'll look into using that peelstop.


It stinks when you find this type of issues and it puts you over budget and behind schedule. How bad is it failing? Is it just the corners or in the middle of the walls? Some times it is best to scrape it all off and skim coat it. I hope you can charge this as an extra to cover your costs.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I see the texture & try to scrape with the 5 in 1 but never have any luck. Then, while rolling new paint, it just comes right off. Seems it a combination of rehydrating it loosens it and the rollers just grabs it.









Of course, as soon as it peels everything comes to a screeching halt & i start scraping. 

Then i have to trash the pan of paint, wash the roller, & start again.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Any time you see this from now on you will know what to do, skim coat or peel stop. I hate it when things like this happen.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like "mud cracking". Applied too heavy. Dried too fast. Or both together. Recoated too soon. 
Maybe could prime with peel bond or Gardz.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> I see the texture & try to scrape with the 5 in 1 but never have any luck. Then, while rolling new paint, it just comes right off. Seems it a combination of rehydrating it loosens it and the rollers just grabs it. Of course, as soon as it peels everything comes to a screeching halt & i start scraping. Then i have to trash the pan of paint, wash the roller, & start again.


If you insist on getting it off use some 40 grit paper. 40 grit does wonders in that kinda circumstance.

Better than that. Just don't Backroll over it. You know it wen u see it. 

I'm surprised actually that you haven't by now phased out most of ur back rolling on the apt gigs by now anyway. do urself a solid. Invest a try in one whole apt without back rolling. With a nice new tip. .413. Do urself a solid and try it.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Well...sometimes you lose & sometimes you win when you do unit pricing. That one cost me a half day, but the next one I made up for & finished in 3 hrs. 

Always learnin! next time I'll be better prepared for this kind of hiccup.


----------

